# Top 5-Meerforellenköder: Auswertung



## Nolfravel (14. Februar 2010)

Moin Leute,
Ich habe ja schon den Thread mit den Top 5-Meerforellenköder gestartet.
Um eine einigermaßen gute Auskunft muss man jedoch den ganzen Thread durchblättern.
Deswegen habe ich mir jetzt mal Zeit genommen und den ganzen Thread ausgewertet.



Und hier die Top 5:

1. Gladsax Snaps (32 mal genannt)

2. Blue Fox Möre Silda (30 mal genannt)

3. Jack Rapid Stripper (17 mal genannt)

4. Falkfish Gno und Falkfish Spöket (Beide 14mal genannt)

5.Hansen Flash Flash (10mal genannt)

Und hier die restliche Reihenfolge:



6. Hansen Fight und Boss (beide 9 mal genannt)

7. Kinetic Salty und Solvpillen (beide 8 mal genannt)

8. Gladsax Fiske(Wobbler) (6 mal genannt)

9. Falkfish Thor (5 mal genannt)

10. Hansen Lotus und Sömmet und Filur, Falkfish Kingtrout, Fladbukken, Filur, Grizzly Coast (alle 2 mal genannt)

11. Hansen Stripper, Hansen Banzai, Hansen Pilgrim, Falkfish Witch, Falkfish Böx, DAM FZ Dressed Seatrout, Mepps Aglia Gr.3, Mepps Aglia Gr.4, Samber, Joker, Ertner, Wiggler Wigglerpilk, Bornholmerpilen, Magic Eye, Eisele Eitz Fly, Solvkroken, Hakuma Sild/Dicksild, Fynbo Wobbler, Morild Seatrout, Hugo, Eigenbauwobbler, Smelt, Sniper (jeweils 1 mal genannt)


Hier nocheinmal die komplette Liste nach Herstellern geordnet:

Hansen:

Flash 10

Fight 9

Stripper 1

Banzai 1

Pilgrim 1

Lotus 2



Falkfish:

Spöket 14

Spöket Kula

Thor 5

Kingtrout 2

Gno 14

Witch 1

Böx 1


Jack Rappid:

Stripper 17



Blue Fox:

Möre Silda 30

BOSS:

Boss 9

Kinetic:

Salty 8


Gladsax:

Snaps 32

Fiske?(Wobbler) 6

Andere:

Sömmet 2

DAM FZ Dresses Seatrout

Goby

Fladbukken 2

Filur 2

Mepps Aglia Gr 3

Mepps Aglia Gr. 4

Grizzly Coast 2

Samba

Joker

Ertner

Solvpillen 8

Wiggler Wigglerpilk

Borholmerpilen

Magic Eye

Eisele Eitz Fly

Solvkroken

Hakuma Sild/Dicksild

Fynbo Wobbler

Morild Seatrout

Hugo

Eigenbau Wobbler

Smelt

Sniper






Ich hoffe, dass es Mefo-Einsetigern weiter helfen könnte.



Gruß Jan Peter

PS: Am besten fängt man eh mit dem Köder, dem man am meisten vertraut.
Daher sollte man an die Köder glauben, die man fischt.


----------



## Truttafriend (15. Februar 2010)

*AW: Top 5-Meerforellenköder: Auswertung*

Weiterhin diskutiert zu dem Thema wird hier: klick mich


----------

